# The Sling



## RBM (Oct 25, 2014)

This 550 Paracord woven sling I made does not look as good as the one in the tutorial below but done the same way and it works great. I am a bit  rusty with it after all these years. I am sure a woven natural Yucca cord or Agave cord sling could be done the same way. Keys to successful slinging for me have been: First, release point or timing. Second, focus and depth perception. Third, shot selection. Fourth, practice to infinity. Did I say practice? Oh, and since we really don't have "ideal" ammo or shot because of the rock deficiency here in FL, I have to make due with asphalt and concrete pieces, limestone and shellrock, and gravel and imported rock when I can find them.






















http://slinging.org/index.php?page=5-strand-woven-paracord-sling-tutorial---jeffrey

I will say that the author of the above tutorial makes it look and sound easier than it really is. It does take effort and manipulation to get the right shape of the shot pouch. Extending or shortening the five lengths as I go and tightening the weave as I go. I believe there is a mistake in the article where it states 4 inches for the weaving cord should be "4 feet" if use the full size 9 foot main cord. The general rule for length of the sling is the longer a sling; the greater the range, the shorter the sling; the greater the accuracy. I always start with my entire arm length and go from there.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 25, 2014)

Very nice.

I used old shoe tongues. 

When we (14yoa boys) started, we hid behind trees while each of us tried.

I got fairly good in making them go in the same direction.

But using a quartz rock, I could make it whine in the air.

I did take out a bird using pea gravel.


----------



## RBM (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks. When I was a kid and slinging regularly every single day (I was proficient with the sling back then), my sling was made from the heal of an old canvas sneaker and two lengths of 100% nylon Mason's Line string. It was heavy duty canvas on the heal of the sneaker, just the right size already, and it already had a slight cup to it. Simply made but my favorite sling. I also had an endless supply of ammo at that time with railroad tracks nearby. The tracks lay on a bed or base of imported rocks.


----------



## RBM (Nov 27, 2015)

*From the Primitive Technology side*

The Primitive Technology fellow made one and practiced with it in this video.


----------

